# Memorial Day Madnness



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We got a late start due to some uncertainty. So looking for ideas in Vermont, new Hampshire, Maine or Massachusetts.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

How about......... Memorial day on Cape Cod, with the rest of us? that will be a great shake down cruise for you and Tina, in "Kevin's truck and Ford class Fiver"


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We'd love to Kevin but they are completely booked. Bummin'


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> We'd love to Kevin but they are completely booked. Bummin'


Wellllllllllll, I have connections............I may not get you in our loop, but I MAY be able to get you folks in the area (either area 3 or 4)..... just saying.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You have that sort of juice!?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We'd love to Kevin but they are completely booked. Bummin'


Wellllllllllll, I have connections............I may not get you in our loop, but I MAY be able to get you folks in the area (either area 3 or 4)..... just saying.
[/quote]

Make it so, number 1......make it so !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> You have that sort of juice!?


Are you REALLY questioning the power of THE Kevin?????? oooh, man!!! I wouldn't want to be you right about now.

Actually, I wouldn't really EVER want to be you - - - but that's another discussion.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You have that sort of juice!?


Are you REALLY questioning the power of THE Kevin?????? oooh, man!!! I wouldn't want to be you right about now.

Actually, I wouldn't really EVER want to be you - - - but that's another discussion.
[/quote]

HA! you couldn't HANDLE being me! Sometimes even I can't handle being me. But I know that if any one CAN handle being me its ME!!!!

She did it to me again......

UGH

...she's evil!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


>


It is in the works, lets keep our fingers crossed......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


>


It is in the works, lets keep our fingers crossed......
[/quote]
Make him PAY, Kevin!!! A Fordimush hauler might be about the right price.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


>


It is in the works, lets keep our fingers crossed......
[/quote]
Make him PAY, Kevin!!! A Fordimush hauler might be about the right price.
[/quote]


----------

